# France-Campsites or Aires



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi,
Just booked ferry for a fortnight in France next July/August.
Norfolkline to Dunkerque.First trip abroad will be staying in the north do people feel you need to book sites because of the time of year?I was thinking of booking 2 sites with a week on each one but part of me is thinking shall we just wing it day by day.I dont want to be stuck on a site for a week that we dont like,but by the same token i dont want to be driving around and getting turned away from full sites. I know there are aires but will be travelling with 2 daughters aged 11 and 5 so would aires be suitable for them?Any input please,Thanks

Mod Note: Thread moved from Online Classifieds to France Touring


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We usually go around 15th of August either to miss the end of their holidays or just the tail end. Have been for last 3 years and have never booked a site yet. We tend to tootle round stay on an aire for couple of days and then a site every third day for long showers and a clean of van with hook up - and boys can use pools etc.

Last time we only had youngest son with us and oldest does not want to be seen dead with us (thank you god!) only used a site twice in 17 days!

So go forth and don't book I would say. The aires at the coasts will tend to get full but inland you should be ok there is always somewhere to stop in France.

Greenie


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

That's a tricky one because August in particular is a very busy month in France. However, in many years of touring France I have only found sites to be absolutely full on a small number of occasions. 

Personally, I never book and if a site is full I simply find an aire or wild camp somewhere, but I do appreciate that with two young daughters this may not be acceptable. 

Perhaps a good compromise may be to really research some sites using a combination of the CC Europe book, this site's campsite reviews and any other source you can find. This way you can book sites in advance, thus guaranteeing a place and have less chance of being disappointed.

With daughters aged 5 and 11, I couldn't really recommend aires, although I like them myself. Four of you showering in the 'van (and girls like to shower) will not be ideal, plus I know that my own daughter loved sites, where there were lots of other children and swimming pools and a playground for the younger one.

I think that at this stage of your family life you should forget aires, apart from in an emergency or the odd overnight stop.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

go to France every year!Never booked a site yet.Use a variety of sites and aires.Aires vary same as sites.some good some not so good.We never plan other than the general area we want to go to.If we like somewhere we stay if we don't we move on.Best time to get onto an Aire is mid Morning to early afternoon.If ou can't get onto where you want to stay you then have plenty of time to move on.There are plenty of posts that come up with reccomendations.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Both,there are some lovely municipal sites at reasona
ble prices,We used about 50-50 earlier this year but that was in May when all the grey people(including me :lol: )were on the road.

Peak season might be different,if there is a particular site you want to use then I would be inclined to book in peak season,otherwise there will always be room somewhere,it's a big place


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

We had three weeks in Normandy and Brittany two years ago, with a few nights towards Dunkirk at either end, leaving in late July. We never booked a single nights accommodation, and the total cost was 45 Euros! Obviously most nights were spent on aires, plus occasional wild camping and France Passion locations. We were always able to find a space each night, although it helped to get ourselves settled by mid/late afternoon each day.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The Michelin Camping France book is a good guide to campsites throughout France and costs less than a tenner.
Also 'All the Aires France' is worth buying but a bit more expensive.
Perhaps book a campsite for a couple of days and if your family like it stay longer.
But don't book much longer initially, as you say you might not like it, and there are many, many campsites in Northern France and very few will be booked up.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Been in school holls for past 3 years, never booked and only done sites when we had to due to fault in charging device on batteries. 

Use Aires, get there between 12 & 2pm, always have 2 back up plans. 

Use the campsite map on here and build up your brochure, try and do it in order that you intend to tour that way it is easier to follow when you get there. 

One Aire in the north that our 10 year old loves is the small one at the far end of Le Croytoy, she would stay there a week given the chance. Steps out of van straight onto beach for shells and stones and sand dunes. Not great for swimming but they seem to prefer the playing on the sand with no restrictions, we love it as the cycling around there is excellent and short circular routes, I would say taking the bikes if they can both ride would be a great option. 7 Euros a night I think it is now, with bourne at 2 euros. 

PM for other stops if you wish. 

Mandy


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Another source of info especially if you have children is - www.ukcampsites.co.uk 
Click on the yellow box at the top of the page 'Camp Site Search' and then towards the bottom of the next page click on 'French Campsites'
Pick which area of France you want to visit and you'll find a load of sites.
The good point of this site is that most Campsites have reviews which are very comprehensive and most people certainly give you a feel, good or bad, for each site.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*france-campsites or aires*

been going to france for 35 years only time we arrived at a "site complete" they found us a place in the corner of the site till one came empty other han that we have arrived at an aire that has been full but just refered to he book of aires de camping car and moved on.
with things getting tighter for all nationalities i think the futurewill make it easier to find a free place on sites even in august


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We go every year mid August and have never booked a site - with the exception of a couple in the Dordogne when we wanted particular pitches for our MH and a friends tent  

We tend to go to municipal sites or ones without all the facilities for youngsters. However, there are so many campsites that with very few exceptions there is room for everyone.

Book if you would feel happier, but it is not really necessary. If you don't book you are much more able to suit yourselves.

All the best with what ever you decide to do.

Sue


----------

